# What is your race?



## Lokamayadon (Jun 3, 2017)

We already have some threads about how our values and political opinions and we are surprisingly moderate and diverse. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/8valu...-think-its-accurate.30294/page-8#post-2316299
So I am curious about how ethnically diverse we are.
I'm not trolling and I don't think this thread is a problem because we are not very PC but the mods can delete it if they don't like it.


----------



## Darndirty (Jun 3, 2017)

Wheres the poll option for "none of your god damn business".


----------



## The Fool (Jun 3, 2017)

Dog


----------



## Lokamayadon (Jun 3, 2017)

Darndirty said:


> Wheres the poll option for "none of your god damn business".


I'm not forcing you to give an answer.


----------



## Smiling Honeybadger (Jun 3, 2017)

Honeybadger. That's my actual photo. Why do you ask?


----------



## admiral (Jun 3, 2017)

Where's the option for Australatinx?


----------



## Real_Liberian (Jun 3, 2017)

My family name is a Mandingo name, which suggests that my ancestors originally came from Mali. The people in my village speak a local patois that contains many Mandingo words, but is basically a weird English/Gola pidgin. I guess you could call me mixed race. 

Ethnic identity doesn't seem to be as much of an issue in Liberia as it is in other African countries. We have nothing of the sort of tension that, say, the Hutu and Tutsi tribes experience in Rwanda and The Congo. And we've never had a racial war like the Arabs and Sudanese.


----------



## yummy hand sanitizer (Jun 3, 2017)

So white I glow in the fucking dark.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jun 3, 2017)

Arab.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Jun 3, 2017)

A beanie with paler skin.


----------



## drain (Jun 3, 2017)

My dad is russian and my mom is mongolian
I think I'm mixed, then?


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 3, 2017)

Xenomorph.


----------



## MistressCaridad (Jun 3, 2017)

Mixed (black/Hispanic)


----------



## Black Waltz (Jun 3, 2017)

Ice fairy


----------



## Picklepower (Jun 3, 2017)

Namekian


----------



## Sperglord Dante (Jun 3, 2017)

Hispanic is an ethnicity. I'm white.


----------



## m0rnutz (Jun 3, 2017)

Picklepower said:


> Namekian


At least you aren't a monkey


----------



## Raging Capybara (Jun 3, 2017)

Transnigger


----------



## Tootsie Bear (Jun 3, 2017)

Eh, I can only remember being told I was of Italian, Scotch-Irish, and Russian. But I don't know much about my family since I never really researched my family's history.


----------



## Mason Verger (Jun 4, 2017)

Orpelacurarian/crongerestisan.


----------



## Coldgrip (Jun 4, 2017)

Injun and cracker.

Though it really doesn't matter since we are all equal before the Reaper.


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Jun 4, 2017)

About as white as it is possible to be in this day and age. 

Ethically I'm of the nowadays just about extinct backwoods Yankee (the "Swamp Yankee," though my ancestors were more upstate NY/western MA  in contrast to that Wikie entry, TBH) of the sort who pop up in Lovecraft's stories and Stephen King novels, mixed with gutter Boston Irish who liked to get drunk and blather on in their own variant of "We wuz kangz in the old country."


----------



## Sotha Sil (Jun 4, 2017)

Chimer


----------



## MG 620 (Jun 4, 2017)

vampire arachnid said:


> So white I glow in the fucking dark.



English?


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Jun 4, 2017)

White pride worldwide, niggas!


----------



## yummy hand sanitizer (Jun 4, 2017)

Triggered Fivehead said:


> English?


Mostly. Also some Norwegian, if my father is to be believed.


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Jun 4, 2017)

White Scottish.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jun 4, 2017)

demisexual gray ace nonbinary jewish Hitlerkin


----------



## Joan Nyan (Jun 4, 2017)

I'm like a quarter slavjew, can I still be White?


----------



## Bob Page (Jun 4, 2017)

I'm a scottish, german, and french cracker.


----------



## sbm1990 (Jun 4, 2017)

I identify as a strong, independent, niggo woman who dun need no man!


----------



## Pina Colada (Jun 4, 2017)

My heritage comes in threes- Irish, Italian, and Polish!


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Jun 4, 2017)

White mutant, delta level empath.


----------



## Bogs (Jun 4, 2017)

potato jew, with a few other deficiencies


----------



## Cake Farts (Jun 4, 2017)

Whasian, but more on the Asian side.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 4, 2017)

Mimic Fennec thing.


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Jun 4, 2017)

Scots-Irish hillbilly trash from western Tennessee and eastern Arkansas


----------



## Jeff Heaney (Jun 4, 2017)

Cracker.


----------



## Nut-Roaster the 2nd (Jun 4, 2017)

Daemonhost  White


----------



## cuddle striker (Jun 4, 2017)

'merican. which is to say, miscegenated beyond description.


----------



## Florence (Jun 5, 2017)

Welsh and 'murican.


----------



## Roast Chicken (Jun 5, 2017)

White British.


----------



## Pikapool (Jun 5, 2017)

I'm a half black, half white American


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Jun 7, 2017)

Bruh I'm all over the damn place


----------



## WW 635 (Jun 8, 2017)

Please add an option for "Jew"


----------



## Shokew (Jun 8, 2017)

Nighttime-camoflauged Mobile Suit. 
I'm Gundam trash like that.


----------



## Kataomoi00 (Jun 9, 2017)

I'm a white devil


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Jun 9, 2017)

Kentucky Derby.


----------



## Lokamayadon (Jun 9, 2017)

Cricket said:


> Please add an option for "Jew"


Isn't that covered by Middle-Easteen and sometimes Mixed?


----------



## WW 635 (Jun 9, 2017)

Lokamayadon said:


> Isn't that covered by Middle-Easteen and sometimes Mixed?


No, Middle-Eastern isn't a race. It's a region. You're equating Middle-Eastern with Arab, which Jews still aren't. And mixed? With what? If not White and not Arab, then how can Jews be neither but both?


----------



## cuddle striker (Jun 9, 2017)

Cricket said:


> No, Middle-Eastern isn't a race. It's a region. You're equating Middle-Eastern with Arab, which Jews still aren't. And mixed? With what? If not White and not Arab, then how can Jews be neither but both?


from what I hear you're white unless that inconveniences someone.


----------



## WW 635 (Jun 9, 2017)

resonancer said:


> from what I hear you're white unless that inconveniences someone.


I thought that Jews were White too but have been repeatedly informed that is only the case when non-white races are trying  to guilt us in to giving them money.


----------



## Staffy (Jun 9, 2017)

Transnigger


----------



## cuddle striker (Jun 9, 2017)

Cricket said:


> I thought that Jews were White too but have been repeatedly informed that is only the case when non-white races are trying  to guilt us in to giving them money.


pretty much yes. also you're white to white people unless they suddenly become convinced you're the Man who Owns the World.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jun 9, 2017)

In addition to Arab I've got some Scots in me.


----------



## The Fatheads (Jun 9, 2017)

I'm pure white cis scum. My privilege card is at platinum level.


----------



## Florence (Jun 9, 2017)

Ntwadumela said:


> In addition to Arab I've got some Scots in me.


Cannibalism is bad, mmkay?


----------



## Rokko (Jun 9, 2017)

Nazi


----------



## I'm Just A Human Bean (Jun 9, 2017)

black bean


----------



## Mr. Fister (Jun 9, 2017)

Trans-chicken


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jun 9, 2017)

Hispanic with Iberian ancestry. Some Portuguese Royalty on my great grandma's side...


----------



## Chill Fam (Jun 9, 2017)

Fried chicken and watermelon with a side of white privilege.


----------



## Lefty's Revenge (Jun 12, 2017)

Mos Def's debut album.


----------



## vodka (Jun 12, 2017)

I did that YouDiversity thing today where you input a picture of yourself and tells you your race and my final result was 60% hispanic, 15% other, 20% black, and 5% white...I'm 100% white though, both welsh and italian. This is why I don't trust computers, one day robots are going to be able to racially profile us and be wrong ​


----------



## The Shed (Jun 12, 2017)

my father's family were white nazi supporters and my mother's family were jews


----------



## Fast Inverse Square Root (Jun 23, 2017)

Speedy Gonzales is well regarded in my homeland.


----------



## Enclave Supremacy (Jun 23, 2017)

Miel67 said:


> Hispanic with *Iberian ancestry*.


Yeah no shit. What else would it be.

Myself? Should be obvious. I got first place in the lottery of life.


----------



## ES 148 (Jun 23, 2017)

To be rough, 50% English, 25% Irish, 15% Scottish, 10% Welsh, 5% ambiguous Polynesian. Based off of rough knowledge of my mother's family tree and a DNA test my father had done recently.


----------



## Hui (Jun 24, 2017)

ethnicity/=/race

Therefore 

Wtf is Native American? Red?


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jun 24, 2017)

I'm a typical American white dude.

My ancestry is Irish, Scots-Irish, Welsh, Italian, and German. So, I'm a mix of different things, but it's all European, so yeah I'm solidly a white guy.

That being said, I have ancestors who have been documented as living in Central Appalachia as early as 1740. So my roots in America go back a long way. In other words, while my ancestry is solidly European, I am definitely an American.


----------



## BurningPewter (Jun 24, 2017)

"exotic" white



Smiling Honeybadger said:


> Honeybadger. That's my actual photo. Why do you ask?



are you bunga the brave?


----------



## ZehnBoat (Jun 24, 2017)

> what's your race



arms


----------



## Reynard (Jun 24, 2017)

Fox


----------

